# Please suggest a good latest Intel mainstream motherboard and proccy



## p_d5010 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi friends 

After my 15 days effort of googlin around for a good future-proof motherboard, i came to a conclusion tht if i go for amd side, the new mobo's, namely msi k9a2cf anf gigabyte ga-ma78 are the only new comers. then after some decisions i went to finalize the msi k9a2cf but at the last moment i was told it wont support 125w cpus  so i just cancelled it and thought of gettin gigabyte GA-MA78 mobo but it was nowhere available in India......
So I have decided to go for intel side... 
please suggest me the following:

1>Latest intel mobo supportin pcie2.0 and dts

2>mainstream intel proccy

I have 2k reserved for 2gb Ram........now i have left 10k rs. with me. Please suggest a mobo=proccy combination around 10k 

Thanks

P.S. SLI and onboard video is not a requirement for me


----------



## hellgate (Mar 18, 2008)

u wont be able to buy a pcie2.0 mobo in that budget.the best bet in 10k is:
E4500 for 4.5k and abit IP35-E for 5.9k


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 18, 2008)

hmm......well abit is not available in my town


----------



## hellgate (Mar 18, 2008)

then either buy it online or look for MSI P35 Neo2 FR


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2008)

+1 for msi p35 neo fr.
For procy go for e4500 or e6550 if you can spend rs. 2K more


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 18, 2008)

well......but wud it be better than amd 780g(gigabyte ga-ma78g) motherboard + amd 5200+ combination? I need good onboard audio for my x-530 speakers and 780g supports dts decoding(neo:6)


----------



## hellgate (Mar 19, 2008)

it wud surely be better than ur AMD config.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 19, 2008)

@hellgate, u r using the p35 mobo, can you tell me howz the audio and overclocking power of ur mobo.........also is any of the E8xxx processor possible in my budget?


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2008)

All mobos come with HD Audio These days which are decent for audio.
But if you are a audiophile then you should consider buying a good sound card.
ALso audio cards in range from Rs. 2500-3000 will outperform onboard sound solution anyday.

A e8400 proc is retailing around Rs.8000-8400
I don't know about any other e8xxx proc which could be found in range of Rs. 5000-6000


----------



## hellgate (Mar 20, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> @hellgate, u r using the p35 mobo, can you tell me howz the audio and overclocking power of ur mobo.........also is any of the E8xxx processor possible in my budget?


 
i got my IP35-E(5.9k) & E8400(8.6k) for 14.5k all incl.
i like this abit mobo,performance is gud maybe even better than my previous Asus P5B Dlx.
onboard audio is managed by Realtek ALC888 audio codec.it has 8 ch output in both digital(SPDIF) and analog formats.
overcloking performance is gr8 @ this price point.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 21, 2008)

well e8400 is out of my budget for now 
so the only thing i can go for is msi p35 neo2-fr and e4500 

how is this config?

and does this mobo support ddr2 and ddr3 both??


----------



## hellgate (Mar 21, 2008)

only MSI P35 Neo Combo supports bo DDR2& DDR3 memory


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 21, 2008)

@hellgate:
which of the following would be better:
amd 5600+ + gigabyte ga-ma78g
 or
e4500 + msi p35 neo2-fr combo??


----------



## hellgate (Mar 21, 2008)

the 2nd one by all means.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 21, 2008)

ok so now i have finally made my mind to go on intel's side.
So please tell if Biostar TP35D2 - A7 would be a good option with e6500 (if it comes within 10k).........biostar is available in my town, i enquired today

Or which would be the best ip35 mobo apart from abit? asus would be ok?


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ Hell yeah! The above config is good one.
By the what's the price you get for the mobo & proc ?

But that mobo doesn't supports latest penryn core procs like q9xxx or e8xxx
according to their website:
*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/cpu_support.php?S_ID=286

But all intel p35 chipsets supports penryn core procs I think ? correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 21, 2008)

afaik all P35 chipset based mobos support penryn procies.if the manufacturers site says that it doesnt support penryn then i dont think that it'll be a wise thing to buy it.
so its better if u buy MSI or Gigabyte (P35-DS3L).

another option is E8400 for 8.6k (all incl) and XFX 630i for 3.5k.total is bout 12k.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 21, 2008)

i saw in another post that a guy managed to get gigabyte ga-ma78gm with 4800+ in bangalore.....
now i m thinking to order one from bangalore and couple a 5200+ with it.........when phenom prices go down, i can upgrade to phenom then! 

ohhhhhh i m so confused


----------



## hellgate (Mar 21, 2008)

dont even think bout buying X2 when u can afford a C2D.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2008)

ya, c2d's are best bet for his budget


----------



## darklord (Mar 23, 2008)

hellgate said:


> afaik all P35 chipset based mobos support penryn procies.if the manufacturers site says that it doesnt support penryn then i dont think that it'll be a wise thing to buy it.
> so its better if u buy MSI or Gigabyte (P35-DS3L).
> 
> another option is E8400 for 8.6k (all incl) and XFX 630i for 3.5k.total is bout 12k.



Where is Gigabyte DS3L available mate ? I have been searching like mad for that board


----------



## hellgate (Mar 23, 2008)

^^^  a vendor in Kolkata said that he cud arrange for that mobo if i ordered for it.since i got the IP35-E in ready stock from another vendor i didnt order the Gigabyte mobo.


----------



## darklord (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok thanks, how much is that board costing ?


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 23, 2008)

how is the asus p35 board btw? cant get msi or giagabyte easily in my town


----------



## darklord (Mar 23, 2008)

Overpriced


----------



## hellgate (Mar 23, 2008)

^^^  wont be able to tell u the exact price but the vendor said it sud be bout 6-6.5k all incl.


----------



## darklord (Mar 23, 2008)

Asus P5K costs 7.7k


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 23, 2008)

man its so much overpriced  damn i need to get msi or abit

BTW is there anything special on this mobo as it costs so much


----------



## axxo (Mar 23, 2008)

topgear said:


> ^^ Hell yeah! The above config is good one.
> By the what's the price you get for the mobo & proc ?
> 
> But that mobo doesn't supports latest penryn core procs like q9xxx or e8xxx
> ...



Biostar TP35D2-A7 supports penryn proc..but bios has to be upgraded for that...already available on their site...*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/bios.php?S_ID=286
and its a matter of single click with biostar bios utility.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 24, 2008)

^ ^ thanks :d


----------



## darklord (Mar 24, 2008)

axxo said:


> Biostar TP35D2-A7 supports penryn proc..but bios has to be upgraded for that...already available on their site...*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/bios.php?S_ID=286
> and its a matter of single click with biostar bios utility.


Single click ! i wished BIOS updates were so easy and safe


----------



## hellgate (Mar 24, 2008)

^^^  wat was ur PCMark05 score with ur E8400 @ 4GHz??


----------



## darklord (Mar 24, 2008)

You asking me ??
Well i never run PCMark, i hate that benchmark, Pi, 3DMark,Aquamark is all i do.


----------



## axxo (Mar 24, 2008)

Well biostar mobo does the job for me atleast...theres not much hype about this product I dont know why..but its good performer IMO...following bench reveals... it beats AMD 5600x2 & E8200..comes close E8400 @ stock when compared with overclocked E2160.

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/8797/sisoft1iz0.jpg


----------



## hellgate (Mar 24, 2008)

^^^  r u using the Biostar TP35D2-A7?
even i had thought of buying that mobo.wud hav cost me 4.2k,but at last got the IP35-E.
@darklord  i was asking u buddy.wats ur 3DMark06 score with the E8400 @ 4GHz??


----------



## axxo (Mar 24, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  r u using the Biostar TP35D2-A7?
> even i had thought of buying that mobo.wud hav cost me 4.2k,but at last got the IP35-E.


you could have saved 1.3k and invest the same in Artic cooler f7.....for relaxed overclocking


----------



## hellgate (Mar 24, 2008)

^^^   i already hav a CoolerMaster Hyper48 to handle my cooling needs.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 24, 2008)

^ ^  ...
hey hellgate, my vendor is now ready to give me abit,msi and asus motherboards..........pls suggest which to buy and what wud be its approx price.......

and which good processor in place of e4500 can come in my budget? is the e2140 better than 4500?


----------



## hellgate (Mar 25, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> hey hellgate, my vendor is now ready to give me abit,msi and asus motherboards..........pls suggest which to buy and what wud be its approx price.......


 
then go for abit IP35-E.its a good mobo.



> and which good processor in place of e4500 can come in my budget? is the e2140 better than 4500?


 
E4500 is better than E2140/E2160 no doubt bout that.if u dont plan to upgrade to E8xxx series or quads after a few months then opt for the best that ur money can buy now (E4500 or better if u cn) else u can go for the E2160 for 2.6k.


----------



## darklord (Mar 25, 2008)

@ Hellgate, I dont have a decent GPU right now to run 3D benches, will do so shortly and do a run at 4G and let you know.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 25, 2008)

a user here is having booting problems with abit ip35.....it seems many users havin the same problem
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83145

does that mean i should not think of abit ip35-e for now


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2008)

No that doesn't mean U shouldn't buy that board. That one is really good VFM performer. But at the end of the day it's depend upon your choice.



axxo said:


> Biostar TP35D2-A7 supports penryn proc..but bios has to be upgraded for that...already available on their site...*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/bios.php?S_ID=286
> and its a matter of single click with biostar bios utility.



But look @ the cpu support list mate. They Haven't updated it yet


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 25, 2008)

@p_d5010
have u decided vot u gonna purchase as yet???
since u hv narrowd on Intel, u can easily go 4 a mobo acc. 2 availability in ur area...
her, this link might help....*www.techspot.com/article/61-intel-p35-motherboard-roundup/

@hellgate
cud u tell me 
*1.*vot kinda coolin u use 4 ur system??
*2.*vot is d latency (timings) of ur ram???

Can u post pics of ur rig????


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 26, 2008)

@spyinshadow: i have narrowed now to intel and abit is available not in my town, but my vendor will order it from mumbai.....getting it at 5600rs. approx.........


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 26, 2008)

it is ok, u r only paying a premium of bout 2-3 hundred...
GO FOR IT MAN!!!!!!
btw, hv u decided on d Ram, vot brand ru gonna buy????


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 26, 2008)

i gonna buy croshair....is there any brand which is better than this?


----------



## hellgate (Mar 26, 2008)

spyingshadow said:


> @hellgate
> cud u tell me
> *1.*vot kinda coolin u use 4 ur system??
> *2.*vot is d latency (timings) of ur ram???
> ...


 
i've got 5 cabinet fans and procy cooling is taken care by CoolerMaster Hyper48.

ram timings - 5-5-5-15 @ 900MHz

shall post pics by 2morrow.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 26, 2008)

Does anyone here have e4500 Overclocked to about 2.8ghz or more?
if yes please help me and try to post your settings so that i can try for it!


----------



## hellgate (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^  i've oc'd a E4500 to 3.6GHz with my IP35-E.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 27, 2008)

@hellgate: can u please post ur settings in detail?
thanks! 
But aint 3.6 ghz, 1.4ghz overclock too much 
I dont have external cooler so please tell me settings which would give me about 3.2 ghz with less heat.......i just need an isea coz my current mobo doesnt have memory divider option so overclocking and volt change of ram is not allowed in my mobo......
Thanks


----------



## hellgate (Mar 27, 2008)

1st i need to know wats ur default mem multiplier is.just set cpu multiplier to 10 and fsb to 333,see wat mem freq u get.
else u can try this:
1st set the fsb to match ur default mem fsb,then adjust the cpu multiplier accordingly


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 27, 2008)

abit IP35 - E  is Available in mumbai !!! for 5408 /-


----------



## axxo (Mar 27, 2008)

is it necessary that fsb:mem frequency must always be set to 1:1 for proper overclocking
?


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 27, 2008)

one doubt, is it true that 2.4ghz AMD processor is rated at (or equivalent to) 3 GHZ intel processor? 
@hellgate: i would be recieving my motherboard by monday, so hope to get my processor overclock till 800mhz(coz i dont have external cooling). Also, what overclock of E4500 is possible without external cooling? and whats the ideal and max Safe temperature for overclocked e4500?


----------



## hellgate (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^  u can easily oc a E4500 to 3-3.2GHz on stock.

@axxo  nope its not necessary that fsb:mem sud be 1:1 but its better to hav a 1:1 ratio.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 27, 2008)

@hellgate
i will be taking 800mhz RAM, so 1:1 ratio cant get me to 800mhz ..so what should i set to get atleast in the 6xx mhz range of RAM???


----------



## darklord (Mar 27, 2008)

you want a RAM that can do 600MHz ! 
Value RAM will definitely not pull it off.Also mostly Micron chips are the ones that can pull it off that too not all can do.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 27, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> @hellgate
> i will be taking 800mhz RAM, so 1:1 ratio cant get me to 800mhz ..so what should i set to get atleast in the 6xx mhz range of RAM???


 
u can surely get a 1:1 ratio.to do that all u'll need to do is set fsb to 400 and multiplier to 8 (if u wanna reach 3.2GHz).


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 29, 2008)

abit ip35-pro ...rs.9000 a bit costly but cheaper then other high end boards...so for a lil high cost u get high end performance....and if u r short on wallet go for abit ip35-e....rs.5500


----------



## Roadripper (Mar 29, 2008)

ionicsachin said:


> abit ip35-pro ...rs.9000 a bit costly but cheaper then other high end boards...so for a lil high cost u get high end performance....and if u r short on wallet go for abit ip35-e....rs.5500



Not much differnece bw wit the E and Pro ones.. if tight on budget go for A bit P35 E gr8 overclocker...


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 29, 2008)

wud a 4500+ when overclocked, beat a 5600+ which is also overclocked 
In chip magazine, I saw amd 5600+x2 rated two points higher than e4500 on stock........
though it still costs 6k against e4500 4.9k, i m still feeling guilty of not opting for 5600+ and any OK type of motherboard  costing approx 4.2k to 4.8k(like gigabyte ga-ma78gm)


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah as such thr is no difference in overclocking abilities and performance....but if u are new to overclocking then pro is good for its ezcmos switch and led display....


----------



## hellgate (Mar 29, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> wud a 4500+ when overclocked, beat a 5600+ which is also overclocked
> In chip magazine, I saw amd 5600+x2 rated two points higher than e4500 on stock........
> though it still costs 6k against e4500 4.9k, i m still feeling guilty of not opting for 5600+ and any OK type of motherboard costing approx 4.2k to 4.8k(like gigabyte ga-ma78gm)


 
when oc'd the E4500 performs better than a X2 5600+.u can oc a E4500 to 3.6Ghz if u know wat ur doin.and @ 3.6GHz the E4500 give one hell of performance.
u hav made the rt choice by buying the E4500.


----------



## p_d5010 (Apr 1, 2008)

one question, is there any SIMPLE way to upgrade my bios of motherboard? (abit ip35-e)


----------



## hellgate (Apr 1, 2008)

u can flash from windows using the flashing tool provided by abit.


----------



## p_d5010 (Apr 1, 2008)

^ ^ hey thanks for info 
Can you please tell me which bios wud be better to flash, and the link for software? i saw on abit, they told the procedure of floppy thingy.......is it so simple to flash bios from windows ???!!


----------



## axxo (Apr 1, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> ^ ^ hey thanks for info
> Can you please tell me which bios wud be better to flash, and the link for software? i saw on abit, they told the procedure of floppy thingy.......is it so simple to flash bios from windows ???!!



find bios updating utility on your motherboard driver CD..most propably all mobos even the cheaper ones will have one such as a part of driver cd package..


----------



## hellgate (Apr 2, 2008)

bios flashing ultility is on mobo driver cd.


----------



## tech_lover (Aug 12, 2008)

@Hellgate

I am looking for a ABit IP-35E mobo in kolkata. can you tell me where you purchased it from? You can PM me if required.

Thanks,
TL


----------

